# DO MANSPREADING



## Zealot (Aug 15, 2020)

Yes, I do it. In busses and trains. 

And since I'm a solid 8/10, the girls like it. I can even subtly grab girls' asses in full busses and trains while standing next to them and they don't care, they even enjoy it and come closer to me/my hand by themselves. Try it, I swear it will work because most women are dick-addicted whores and love the adrenaline. Really, try it, it works, even if it sounds autistic. 

Only do this if you look good, if not, it is sexual harassment. And touch white girls only.


----------



## wasted (Aug 15, 2020)

dn rd just sit


----------



## Patrick Baitman (Aug 15, 2020)

I have no choice, my balls are melon sized.


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Aug 15, 2020)

Zealot said:


> I can even subtly grab girls' asses


Same hahahaha
Also my gait makes me accidentally touch them too


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 15, 2020)

If you don't look this you're larping


----------



## Ada Mustang (Aug 15, 2020)

The amount of T in this thread


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 15, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> The amount of T in this thread







Off the charts in this image alone tbh


----------



## Ada Mustang (Aug 15, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> View attachment 589806
> 
> Off the charts in this image alone tbh


Ah shit, i got mogged again


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 15, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Ah shit, i got mogged again







Rodeblurmaxxing is my final cope


----------



## Time Travel (Aug 15, 2020)

Lol


----------



## Zealot (Aug 15, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> View attachment 589805
> 
> If you don't look this you're larping



dude thats literally me


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Aug 15, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> View attachment 589805
> 
> If you don't look this you're larping


----------



## goat2x (Aug 15, 2020)

*its funny because 50% of you cant even go out in the public without having an anxiety attack
let alone doing something like this*


----------



## TITUS (Aug 15, 2020)

You should give that advice on reddit and wait for them to relate their prison experience.


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Aug 15, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *its funny because 50% of you cant even go out in the public without having an anxiety attack
> let alone doing something like this*


no most of us are narcs aka

have anxiety attacks WHILE doing this


----------



## goat2x (Aug 15, 2020)

aut0phobic said:


> no most of us are narcs aka
> 
> have anxiety attacks WHILE doing this


Cope
You dont even know what narcissism is


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Aug 15, 2020)

goat2x said:


> Cope
> You dont even know what narcissism is


enlighten me


----------



## goat2x (Aug 15, 2020)

aut0phobic said:


> enlighten me


Ok the first step would be that a narcissist wouldnt even admit that they are one let alone bragginh about it


----------



## recessed (Aug 15, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> View attachment 589805
> 
> If you don't look this you're larping


Eyes too close together


----------



## Blackpill3d (Aug 15, 2020)

recessed said:


> Eyes too close together


elbows too pointy


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 15, 2020)

recessed said:


> Eyes too close together





Blackpill3d said:


> elbows too pointy


Keep crying for the optimal male proportions


----------



## Blackpill3d (Aug 15, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> Keep crying for the optimal male proportions


imagine being on a manosphere forum and not knowing the meme


----------



## Zealot (Aug 15, 2020)

aut0phobic said:


> View attachment 589899



dude thats literally me 2.0


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 15, 2020)

Lies.


----------



## Germania (Aug 15, 2020)

Zealot said:


> And since I'm a solid 8/10


post pics


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 15, 2020)

Germania said:


> post pics


404


----------



## Zealot (Aug 15, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Lies.



try it pussy, I don't lie


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 16, 2020)

Zealot said:


> Yes, I do it. In busses and trains.
> 
> And since I'm a solid 8/10, the girls like it. I can even subtly grab girls' asses in full busses and trains while standing next to them and they don't care, they even enjoy it and come closer to me/my hand by themselves. Try it, I swear it will work because most women are dick-addicted whores and love the adrenaline. Really, try it, it works, even if it sounds autistic.
> 
> Only do this if you look good, if not, it is sexual harassment. And touch white girls only.


This is what an incel imagines a chad is like lol.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Aug 16, 2020)

Zealot said:


> Yes, I do it. In busses and trains.
> 
> And since I'm a solid 8/10, the girls like it. I can even subtly grab girls' asses in full busses and trains while standing next to them and they don't care, they even enjoy it and come closer to me/my hand by themselves. Try it, I swear it will work because most women are dick-addicted whores and love the adrenaline. Really, try it, it works, even if it sounds autistic.
> 
> Only do this if you look good, if not, it is sexual harassment. And touch white girls only.


LARP thread, no pics of your face.


----------



## Entschuldigung (Aug 16, 2020)

"manspreading"


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Aug 16, 2020)

If a PSL 3 tries to grab a girl's ass he's gonna get wrecked by the whole bus


----------



## intovoid (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 8846 (Aug 16, 2020)

Don't manspread if you are chad. You are only wasting a perfect opportunity for girls to come sit next to you but if you're incel you might aswell since everybody secretely wants you dead


----------



## PYT (Aug 16, 2020)

Zealot said:


> Yes, I do it. In busses and trains.
> 
> And since I'm a solid 8/10, the girls like it. I can even subtly grab girls' asses in full busses and trains while standing next to them and they don't care, they even enjoy it and come closer to me/my hand by themselves. Try it, I swear it will work because most women are dick-addicted whores and love the adrenaline. Really, try it, it works, even if it sounds autistic.
> 
> Only do this if you look good, if not, it is sexual harassment. And touch white girls only.


Just be like Johnny Bravo and flirt with 6 year olds/kiss women against their will


----------



## DoctorPMA (Aug 18, 2020)

Zealot said:


> I can even subtly grab girls' asses in full busses and trains while standing next to them and they don't care, they even enjoy it and come closer to me/my hand by themselves.


That sounds like bullshit. Don't recommend this to people here lol. I predict arrests incoming to anyone who tries this


----------



## Zealot (Aug 20, 2020)

DoctorPMA said:


> That sounds like bullshit. Don't recommend this to people here lol. I predict arrests incoming to anyone who tries this



as I said only do it if you look good. then it works in 80% of cases. If you don't believe it, try it.


----------



## DoctorPMA (Aug 20, 2020)

Zealot said:


> as I said only do it if you look good. then it works in 80% of cases. If you don't believe it, try it.


Idk man. How do you do it without being creepy?


----------



## Zealot (Aug 20, 2020)

DoctorPMA said:


> Idk man. How do you do it without being creepy?



Good question. 
Of course you don't just walk to her and grab her ass. You do it slowly and subtle with some kind of foreplay.

1. Look good and/or at least wear okay clothes and smell good
2. Make sure that it isn't too obvious in front of other passengers. 
3. Move next to her when entering the bus. Don't approach her instantly but get close to her (ofc only works if the bus is full)
4. When close to her, get closer and closer. Do it subtle and slowly, otherwise she'll think of you as a weirdo and will be afraid. 
5. Once you are very close to her, you build some kind of sexual tension. You'll feel it. 
6. At this point, she'll either feel in danger and walk away from you OR she will stand still and even better, she will come closer by herself. 
7. Do body contact. Dont grab her instantly, just slowly touch her leg with yours or her belly side with your chest. 
8. IF this works and she will NOT move away from you, she is enjoying it. It sounds weird and autistic but this is kind of seducing to her and she'll feel adrenaline. 
9. After some time, start touching her intimate points slowly with your fingers first. From then on, you progress as you wish. 

Guys, sounds larping and stuff, but this works and I did it dozens of times with success. 

For beginners or people who are afraid to do the move above: This works almost EVERYTIME. Again, dont be that bad looking

1. Sit next to a girl as close as possible but dont take her space. 
2. After a while, slowly spread your leg and touch hers. You can also touch her foot with your foot. Dont move with your body, only your legs
3. If you want to check if she enjoys it, stop spreading your leg and take it back to its original position. Almost everytime, the girl herself will start to touch your leg then.
4. If that happens, you got it.


Again: sounds autistic, but it works. 
People who look good have zero problems doing it. I guarantee you that. To the not so good looking: try it with bad looking girls. 

Instead of saying that im larping tho: just try it and you'll understand then


----------



## BigBoletus (Aug 20, 2020)

This thread is another reason to kms...
Fuck this monkey gay ass earth without morals


----------



## Pillarman (Aug 20, 2020)

Zealot said:


> touch her leg with yours or her belly side with your chest.



touch her belly with your chest bro


----------



## Mr.cope (Aug 20, 2020)

I see candid vids like that on porn sites all the time
It works tbh


----------



## audimax (Aug 20, 2020)

Zealot said:


> Good question.
> Of course you don't just walk to her and grab her ass. You do it slowly and subtle with some kind of foreplay.
> 
> 1. Look good and/or at least wear okay clothes and smell good
> ...


Bruh I actually did this to some extent when I was using public transportation. Not to the degree you did with touching intimate parts .. but I had a few times where a girl wouldnt mind her ass touching with my leg or her boobs touching with my arms
wouldnt go further than that tho, because at this point its still 'coincident' anything else it too obvious imo


----------



## audimax (Aug 20, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> I see candid vids like that on porn sites all the time
> It works tbh


how to find them?


----------



## Mr.cope (Aug 20, 2020)

audimax said:


> how to find them?











Stranger Jerked and suck me in the train


Watch Stranger Jerked and suck me in the train on Pornhub.com, the best hardcore porn site. Pornhub is home to the widest selection of free Babe sex videos full of the hottest pornstars. If you're craving public XXX movies you'll find them here.




www.pornhub.com









Pornhub.com


Watch Girl jerks a lucky guy cock on the bus on Pornhub.com, the best hardcore porn site. Pornhub is home to the widest selection of free Cumshot sex videos full of the hottest pornstars. If you're craving amateur XXX movies you'll find them here.




www.pornhub.com












Milf groping my dick in train


XVIDEOS Milf groping my dick in train free




www.xvideos.com












Granny touch my dick in train


XVIDEOS Granny touch my dick in train free




www.xvideos.com












Incredible Groping Woman Touches dick in train


XVIDEOS Incredible Groping Woman Touches dick in train free




www.xvideos.com




Theres so many of these types of vids and they’re actually real


----------



## DoctorPMA (Aug 20, 2020)

Zealot said:


> Good question.
> Of course you don't just walk to her and grab her ass. You do it slowly and subtle with some kind of foreplay.
> 
> 1. Look good and/or at least wear okay clothes and smell good
> ...


Interesting. I would not recommend this cuz as you said you gotta be good looking. I am not really comfortable with this tho. Dont wanna sketch anyone out or make girls feel awkward and even for good looking people I feel like "works 80% of the time feels a bit high"


----------



## Zealot (Aug 21, 2020)

audimax said:


> how to find them?



"encoxada" or "arrimon". these are 99% real. and that's even another stage, so that's a proof that I'm not bullshiting here.


----------

